# [Samba] Wie kann ich den Standardinhalt des Homeverzeichinses ändern?



## Timo Rickert (21. März 2005)

Bei unserem PDC wird bei neuanlage eines Benutzers immer auch ein Homeverzeichnis mit angelegt! Aber in diesem Verzeichnis sind schon Ordner angelegt. (bin, Documents, profile, public_html) Wie kann ich diese anlage der Standard-Ordner ändern, dass sich z.B. automatisch die Ordner "Transfer", "Privat" und "Sonstiges" anlegen und nicht die oben genannten.

Gruß Timo


----------



## gorim (22. März 2005)

Hallo,

zufällig habe ich darüber erst kürzlich gelesen. 
Wenn ein neuer Linuxbenutzer angelegt wird, dann kopiert das System alle Dateien von /etc/skel in das neue Homeverzeichnis. Vielleicht dort mal die Ordner anlegen. 

bis dann
gorim


----------



## GFX-Händchen (22. März 2005)

Nix für ungut, aber schon mal dran gedacht dir ein Buch über Samba zuzulegen?
Schau doch mal z.b. bei Amazon oder Ebay.
Du hast ja mehrere Fragen.


----------



## Timo Rickert (23. März 2005)

Ich hab schon 3 Bücher !


----------

